# Does someone can Identify those frogs?



## mchiareli (Jun 12, 2013)

Can anyone please help me identifying these dendros? thanks

Flicker Album


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I am no expert on naming but they look like mantellas.

They look kind of skinny have you been feeding them or is this just at a shop


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

no, definitley not mantellas.

they appear to be the solid orange morph of adelphobates galactonotus. And they are alarmingly underfed!

where are these frogs? are they in your possession or did you see them somewhere? the one with dark back and orange legs is unique, but I wonder if its sick and discolored?


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm just a novice, but those do look really thin.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd second frograck on this one and yes the frogs look really skinny. Hope you get it back to shape!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

frograck said:


> no, definitley not mantellas.
> 
> where are these frogs? are they in your possession or did you see them somewhere? the one with dark back and orange legs is unique, but I wonder if its sick and discolored?


Agreed on the galactonotus. I've seen some pictures of similar morphs that are black/ brown body with orange legs, but never seen them in captivity. I assumed they were of wild frogs- there are supposedly quite a few neat galacts the hobby doesn't have. 

Here's a link that Chris Miller posted here awhile ago with many other colored/pattern galctonotus populations. http://www.phyllomedusa.esalq.usp.br/articles/volume11/number2/11295115.pdf

Bryan


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Orange galacs is my guess!


----------



## mchiareli (Jun 12, 2013)

I jut got them from a friend it was a group of 6, I can get 2 back in shape, but some still ery thin, I am trying to overfeed them and giving calcium gluconate every day.

I don't know what more i can do to try save them.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

I would work with a better supplement if possible. A solid vitamin mix like Repashy if you can get it, in addition to the calcium. They're probably extremely deficient. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

They also need leaf litter....
Along with a good supplement as mentioned above.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Bcs TX said:


> They also need leaf litter....
> Along with a good supplement as mentioned above.


Ya they need more cover to reduce stress. Look like they may need to be better hydrated too. Maybe amphibian ringer solution with some metronidazole antibiotic (also known thought to increase appetite)?

Where are you located? Europe? ....they kinda look like the European line Sean stewart had
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/43422-various-galactonotus.html









The dark back is unique, but they do look in sad shape sorry to say. Hope you can save them.


----------



## mchiareli (Jun 12, 2013)

I am from south america.

I am giving RepCal Calcium and Vitamin, plus the Gluconate.

I am moving them to a new terrarium next week, with rain a lake and live plants, in the next week.

I am thinking to move the dark back to a separated plastic box to try give more food.

I have saved two solid orange that was in bad shape, now i have one solid orange and this dark back looking bad.

I believe I have these medicine here, I will try it.


----------

